
The State of the Octoverse - bpasero
https://octoverse.github.com/
======
mrath
This is a good report. Looks like Dart is finally climbing on the back of
flutter and nice to see Rust growing as well.

Java with all the controversies around licensing/build/release and C# with
more open .Net Core will probably come closer in terms of adaption. Personally
what I see is traditional Java shops are either sticking to Java or exploring
something like golang but rarely move to C#. Same is happening for .NET.

